# Help me find an amp, please!



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

I am going through an amp identity crisis right, looking for 'my' sound (whatever that means). I have been unhappy with my tone for a while, so I just sold off most of my amps.

What I want: an amp that can do 'right on the edge of breakup' well, around 15 watts, does nice clean with guitar volume rolled back, sounds good with an overdrive, preferably has Reverb. I have a great tremolo pedal so I don't need it in my amp. 

I have a Class 5 Marshall now that I like, and it's close just too quiet for the band and has no Reverb.

I have tried but do not like:
DRRI, PRRI, AC15, YCV40, YCV20, YGL1, YGM3, DSL15, 

I have tried and like Roland Blues Cube Stage. Still a bit apprehensive.

Any suggestions? I want to stay under $1000


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I think you should try out some variation of the 18W Plexi circuit. Or a Tweed Deluxe variety. I can't think of anything more responsive to a volume knob than a Tweed Deluxe.

Also don't rule out something like a Crate VC 30 or 20.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Minus the reverb...the Trinity Amps plexi is a great amp...i love mine...Steve can even build it for you...he also has a tweed model too


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm wondering if a bit more power might help? Maybe 30 - 40 watts? Something like a Hot Rod Deluxe or possibly a Mesa of some kind? I really like my Mesa TA-30. It would be at the high of your range used. It can do 15,30,40 watts. It does Vox (normal and top boost), Tweed, Marshall, and Mesa voicing with analog circuitry and has a spring reverb. Some of the other Mesa's in the 40 watt range might work as well. Then there is Orange. You might find a good used Orange in your price range. I had a Rocker 30 that I'm still kicking myself for selling.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree with cboutilier about an 18 watt Plexi fitting the bill. A 5E3, not so much IMO. I find breakup is MUCH harder to control with the 5E3 as it always seems to want to go there. I think the low watt Plexi would be more versatile overall as well. Others should weigh in however.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2017)

A lot of good suggestions came up in this thread.
First tube amp...Dark Horse or Tube meister?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I really like my Egnater Rebel 30.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

What did you not like about the YGM-3 and PRRI?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

What did you not like about the YGL1 and the AC15?


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

YGM3 was a too clean. It wouldn't ring or feedback at all, even dimed with a les paul and a tube screamer.
YGL1 Reverb sounded fake. It faded out too fast. 
YCV40 was ok, I may try it again. 
YCV20 sounded great, but when you switch channels, the signal cuts out for a second.
AC15 was too brittle. I'm just not a vox guy.
Didn't like the breakup in the PRRI, it wasn't smooth.

I may re-try the DRRI and the YCV40


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

I completely understand that mine is a first world problem LOL.

Just trying to find a noise that I like.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Fender Super Champ XD ? I'd be stuck with only that one, I wouldn't be unhappy.
15w Class AB
Two channels


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Marshall DSL15 or 40 combo. Try one. I think the 40 has reverb whereas the 15 may not, but the 40 has a reduced power switch. The reverb is digital not a tank, but sounds good (subjective of course). You may well not like the red channel but the green will do a great version of edgy grindy clean.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

There's a place called Halifax Cycle that may still have an Ampeg Reverbrocket 2, and a vintage YGM-3.

Also, there's a Victoria Two Stroke ad that's about to expire on Kijiji you might get for $1000, it doesn't have reverb and is not 15 watts.

But I think you will eventually find what you want from a better bigger clean tube amp and [expensive] pedals. You want the amp to do too many things. Maybe two amps and an A/B switch.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Gene Machine said:


> YGM3 was a too clean. It wouldn't ring or feedback at all, even dimed with a les paul and a tube screamer.
> YGL1 Reverb sounded fake. It faded out too fast.
> YCV40 was ok, I may try it again.
> YCV20 sounded great, but when you switch channels, the signal cuts out for a second.
> ...


Funny. My bandmates YGM3 does some serious feedback for him. Although he's one of those guys that gets perfect tone no matter what he plays.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Gene Machine said:


> I completely understand that mine is a first world problem LOL.
> 
> Just trying to find a noise that I like.


Haha. I solved the "problem" by spending a lot more than $1000.

Some of the amps that you tried might sound more to your liking with a different speaker. Better buy them all and start experimenting. $10,000 oughta do it. LOL. 

Seriously tho, each of my guitars is mated to an amp/speaker/tube that best is suited to it, to get a sound that I like best. They are all different. Took time and money.

Better make it $100,000... just kidding.

If it is only a single sound that you are looking for, you will get there! 

The Stephenson Standard does the "edge of breakup" thing perfectly to my ear. And it does much more than that but it's twice the money. And I put a Van Amps reverb in the loop. And buy the speaker cab. Three times the money. But it's like having three or four amps with the tube switching capabilities on the back.

I have always wanted to try an Edwards amp (about 50% more money).


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm kinda wondering why you want the amp to have 15 watts.
That's an absolute non-starter for me.
Output is irrelevant.
A 1-watt amp will blow your doors off in the right situation.
A 100-watt amp can be gentle as a baby in the right situation.

I say forget the power numbers.
Don't even take it into consideration.
Also don't take size or weight into consideration either.
Or tube versus solid state.
Or PCB versus point-to-point.
Whatever.
Blah, blah, blah ...
Not even cost.

If you're truly having an identity crisis with regard to "your" sound then don't rule anything out.
Nothing.
The first order of business is to find the sound you love.
The rest (figuring out how to pay for it, how to lift it, how to tell the wife, how to make it quieter or louder, etc.) that's all just simple mathematics.
The hard work, the real work is the tone search.

The 5E3 was mentioned and you rejected it as too hairy.
Don't throw all the tweeds out the window, though.
The Twin and the Bassman Tweeds are both very fine amps and they do that straddling between clean and dirty very well that you mentioned.
Think outside the (15 watt) box.
Think outside the price range that you have in mind, whatever it is.
Find your sound first.
Then worry about how to get it.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

BMW-KTM said:


> I'm kinda wondering why you want the amp to have 15 watts.
> That's an absolute non-starter for me.
> Output is irrelevant.
> A 1-watt amp will blow your doors off in the right situation.
> ...


I know I don't want a JCM800 or Fender Twin. Way too loud and too big. I don't want to spend $3K so no Boogie.

15 watts is a guideline, not a rule.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmmm, 18 watt Marshall sounds promising. 

There are a bunch of kits. This should kill some time.

BTW I am trying out the YCV40 again. The clean channel is pretty bright and stays clean. I have crunch channel pre on 5 and it's kinda in my range. Whack it with a od808 and it gets a bit of grind going. 

Did I mention this was a 1st world problem?


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

keto said:


> Marshall DSL15 or 40 combo. Try one. I think the 40 has reverb whereas the 15 may not, but the 40 has a reduced power switch. The reverb is digital not a tank, but sounds good (subjective of course). You may well not like the red channel but the green will do a great version of edgy grindy clean.


I really like the classic channel. The ultra gain wasn't really usable for me.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I was only suggesting that during the search phase, a rule of thumb like that might keep you from trying the sonically perfect magic amp for your ear.
Maybe part of the problem you're having finding a happy place with the amps you have now or previously had boils down to your guidelines restricting you.
It's just a thought.
It's your call and nobody can tell you what to do.
I only wanted to draw your attention out to a wider gaze.
I wish you all the best of luck in your search.
We all know how excruciating that can be.

Just try not to limit yourself.
That's all I'm saying.
MOST of the time what we want does actually exist, just not always within the parameters we force on ourselves.


----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

I've got the YCV80 and love it. My buddy has the Blackstar HT60 and it's awesome (but over $1000) have you tried the Blakcstar HT40 ? 

Or better yet check out the Monoprice 15w tube, as I understand it's the same amp as the Laney (with a better speaker in the Monoprice) at a lot less money. It comes with a Celestion speaker but you could always buy an extra 2x12 cab with the money that you save. Also it has a built in attenuator, so you can get it to break up without cranking it. I haven't heard anything negative about these but you'd have to buy it to find out, I don't think that you'll find one locally to try. I just checked and it would be around $355 CAD landed through Amazon US including importation, freight, and exchange..... leaves plenty of room in the budget for an extension cabinet, or pedals.


----------



## Guitars & Cars (Apr 14, 2017)

Sorry, I was looking at the wrong one for pricing on Amazon. you can buy direct from their website and it should be around that $350 mark with freight and other fees.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you like the Marshall class 5, I would say go with the 18 watt Marshall plexi/jtm. I ordered my Trinity plexi kit a few weeks ago. Should be here next week and ready for assembly. (they were out of stock on transformers). Will have all NOS tubes. Matched el84's from RFT, with Raytheon 12ax7's for the preamp and a RFT rectifier


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> If you like the Marshall class 5, I would say go with the 18 watt Marshall plexi/jtm. I ordered my Trinity plexi kit a few weeks ago. Should be here next week and ready for assembly. (they were out of stock on transformers). Will have all NOS tubes. Matched el84's from RFT, with Raytheon 12ax7's for the preamp and a RFT rectifier


I want to build an 18 at some point too! I've been considering doing the 18W Baby Will conversion to my Valve Jr.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Gene Machine said:


> YGM3 was a too clean. It wouldn't ring or feedback at all, even dimed with a les paul and a tube screamer.
> YGL1 Reverb sounded fake. It faded out too fast.
> YCV40 was ok, I may try it again.
> YCV20 sounded great, but when you switch channels, the signal cuts out for a second.
> ...


Really liking my brand spanking new YCV40.

Your YCV20 issue seems odd to me, mine never did that. Could it have been the footswitch or something easy to fix within the amp?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> I want to build an 18 at some point too! I've been considering doing the 18W Baby Will conversion to my Valve Jr.


I've built some pedals so I'm going to take a crack at it. Can't wait to do the point to point on the turret board. I've read tons of posts praising the customer service at Trinity Amps, and the instruction manual seems like it will be extremely detailed in that it's 100 pages!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> I've built some pedals so I'm going to take a crack at it. Can't wait to do the point to point on the turret board. I've read tons of posts praising the customer service at Trinity Amps, and the instruction manual seems like it will be extremely detailed in that it's 100 pages!


I've heard nothing but good things about their kits. I haven't built an amp from scratch yet, but after spending many hours inside my real PTP (no board) amps, it seems fairly simple.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Gene Machine said:


> I know I don't want a JCM800 or Fender Twin. Way too loud and too big.* I don't want to spend $3K so no Boogie.*
> 
> 15 watts is a guideline, not a rule.


Wow, stuff's expensive out there. 

I paid about $1k for a Mesa TA15 and a Mesa 112 cab (not at the same time, though). The cab was used and the TA was MD'd and reduced price. 

That TA15 is one of the best 15 watt lunchbox amps I've used - one of the few that will keep up with a live drummer as well. No reverb, but there is a TA30 (the TA15's big brother) for sale on the forum right now and it has reverb. Shipping would probably be pricey as it would have to cross the whole country.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

I haven't played Blackstar. Haven't seen many around. I will check into that, and an 18 Watt Marshall or clone. 

Cool, that gives me a starting point. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Peavey Classic 30. Two channels with reverb, speaker out if you want to use it as a head (there was a head available as well). She'll "fake Marshall" and then do a Fender style clean. The dirt channel rolls off the...dirt....with the volume knob, and they take pedals very well. Worth a look.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Gene Machine said:


> I haven't played Blackstar. Haven't seen many around. I will check into that, and an 18 Watt Marshall or clone.
> 
> Cool, that gives me a starting point.
> 
> Thanks all.


If you want a wingman to go out trying to pick up amps, I'm always up for an adventure.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Maybe a used Express 550+? Selectable 5-25-50 watts.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Gene Machine said:


> I am going through an amp identity crisis right, looking for 'my' sound (whatever that means). I have been unhappy with my tone for a while, so I just sold off most of my amps.
> 
> What I want: an amp that can do 'right on the edge of breakup' well, around 15 watts, does nice clean with guitar volume rolled back, sounds good with an overdrive, preferably has Reverb. I have a great tremolo pedal so I don't need it in my amp.
> 
> ...



Marshall DSL40C. I know you said 15 watts but that has a switch that takes it from 40 watts down to 20, which is close enough. It also has reverb.

Or you could easily find a JCM2000 TSL122 (or the head version if you do not want the combo) for under $1000. I own one and it can do all kinds of Marshall tones. It is a 100 watter but it has a low power switch which brings it down to 25 watts, which is close enough to 15 watts. Actually, it is amazing how easy it is to tame this beast for low volume playing. The amp also has reverb, two effects loops, etc. and, unlike the DSL 40, it is made in the UK (if that matters to you).

If you like your Class 5, either of the two I just mentioned should satisfy you. Personally, I think the TSL122 is the better of the two but either would fit your needs.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Yummmmm. Way too big for my needs, but what a tone (and what a player)


----------



## Chamai (Oct 17, 2016)

i suggest the following before spending money on amps. it could be an easy fix to get a good tone out of your existing amp.

i can't stress this enough. double check your pick up height. it is the most overlooked aspect part of a guitar setup. 
1. buy an attenuator so you can really crank your amp and listen to it at a level which you won't go deaf.
2. EQ pedal: i suggest a MXR 10 band if you want something easy and on a budget. Nothing beats an empress parametric eq though.
3. Closed back cab for more balls. at least have 2 speakers running. i find that people have to turn the bass up on 1x12 1 speaker setups because not a lot of bass could be produced with one speaker. theile cab is an exception.

you want a little bit head room on an amp to get that edge of break up. an AC30 is awesome if you could get the power tubes cooking. green back or alnico blues work. ac15 as you mentioned is a little brittle. 
imo is due to an open back 1 speaker setup. if you can hook it up to a 2x12 cab with the same speakers, you for sure will get a decent sound without much tweaking. crank the volume at least half way and down a few
DB's with an attenuator. if you are getting close the sound you want but not a 100%, this is where the parametric eq comes into play. always cut treble to if you want more bass and vice versa. if you want to change the 
sound of your amp, then boost a few DB's here and there. but it may introduce some noise. 

hope it helps


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Chamai said:


> i suggest the following before spending money on amps. it could be an easy fix to get a good tone out of your existing amp.
> 
> i can't stress this enough. double check your pick up height. it is the most overlooked aspect part of a guitar setup.
> 1. buy an attenuator so you can really crank your amp and listen to it at a level which you won't go deaf.
> ...


The bass response depends a lot on the circuit and speaker too. My 1x15 Vibroverb setup has way too much bass response. It's a fully open back combo, and i can't turn the bass knob above 3, even with a bright guitar like a strat or tele.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Chamai said:


> you want a little bit head room on an amp to get that edge of break up. an AC30 is awesome if you could get the power tubes cooking. green back or alnico blues work. ac15 as you mentioned is a little brittle.
> imo is due to an open back 1 speaker setup. if you can hook it up to a 2x12 cab with the same speakers, you for sure will get a decent sound without much tweaking. crank the volume at least half way and down a few
> DB's with an attenuator.


I don't know what you mean by 'brittle'. An AC15 sounds like a smaller AC30 (similar pre amp and controls). It distorts quicker because it is closer to the edge of breakup, something you get further away from with more power / headroom. It is easier to get 'the power tubes cooking' in an AC15 because there are half as many of them and it has less headroom, being 15 watts v 30. But it sounds like you don't like that type of distortion though, if you consider that sound brittle.

I also wouldn't damn the AC15 because of it's 112. 212's will always sound fuller and are beamier due to the comb filtering, but there's a pretty big sacrifice in space and weight. I get great tone out of open back 112's in the right environment just as I do with my 112 Thiele in the right environment. The difference between opened back and closed back cabs is probably more worth considering here - they have very different applications regarding types of music and how you use them.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

there are 2 amps I really like, it's not tube but its sound really good to my ears Boss katana 100 and fender mustang IV, super easy to use, I used my Katana all the time with my band


----------



## Chamai (Oct 17, 2016)

don't me wrong, ac15 is a great amp. im planning to add an AC30 in my collection soon. i love that classic overdrive from the vox. , imo, i find that once you crank it and add a treble boost, the sound becomes a bit brittle because a bit of bass is cut. having a few speakers just gives the amp a fuller tone. this thing really shines in a band mix.

good discussion.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Chamai said:


> don't me wrong, ac15 is a great amp. im planning to add an AC30 in my collection soon. i love that classic overdrive from the vox. , imo, i find that once you crank it and add a treble boost, the sound becomes a bit brittle because a bit of bass is cut. having a few speakers just gives the amp a fuller tone. this thing really shines in a band mix.
> 
> good discussion.


Just a heads up - there's a nice used AC30 with greenbacks at L&M PoCo. I think it's under $1k. Not real cheap, but warranty and return privileges, etc.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

You should try this amp. It will sound so good you will change your mind about how you should get your sound.

FS/FT: - 1973 Super Reverb. Local sale. NS. *Videos*


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> You should try this amp. It will sound so good you will change your mind about how you should get your sound.
> 
> FS/FT: - 1973 Super Reverb. Local sale. NS. *Videos*


No kidding. That's a lovely amp. 

There's also a 50W Mesa on Kijiji Halifax right now for a good price.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> You should try this amp. It will sound so good you will change your mind about how you should get your sound.
> 
> FS/FT: - 1973 Super Reverb. Local sale. NS. *Videos*



Saw that, it has crossed my mind. Pretty big, though. Still, lot of the greats used one.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> If you want a wingman to go out trying to pick up amps, I'm always up for an adventure.


Cool. I'll let you know. My 9 year old doesn't appreciate "amp safari" quite as much, although he is a bass player who digs Metallica. He's not a gear nut, yet.

So, I have been playing a YCV40 and digging it, with a new set of Tungsols across the board. Then I found a good deal on a silver stripe Peavey Bandit, which I have to say is surprisingly good. It has t-dynamics setting that dials in compression. So I've been digging on this, which is odd because I've been a tube snob for a while.


----------



## ColForbin (Sep 10, 2012)

Gene Machine said:


> Saw that, it has crossed my mind. Pretty big, though. Still, lot of the greats used one.


For Sure. Current greats too, Derek Trucks comes to mind whenever I see a Super Reverb. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Gene Machine said:


> Saw that, it has crossed my mind. Pretty big, though. Still, lot of the greats used one.


Certainly try the Super. They are a holy experience. And like a Twin Reverb, they still sound good quiet.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Fractal Audio Axe FX. 

It has over 200 amps in it. All the classics, any tone you can imagine. Plus dozens of cabs and all the effects you could ever want. Your sound is in there. Its small, light, sounds amazing,... actually, sounds like whatever you want it to sound like - anything from George Benson to Steve Vai. 

You can get a used one in your price range. You do need a good speaker for it for sure. 

Have been using one for over 10 yrs and I would never go back to 'real' amps. 

Give it a try if you can find one.


----------

